# Festival city



## sumada (Feb 28, 2009)

Any news on the opening of Carrefour or ikea. 
Has anyone driven by that area lately. Is work still going on 
Any insiders with opening dates


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

I
was in that area yesterday - and was told by someone who lives there that the Ikea had opened!
But I must admit I didn't get the chance to confirm it for myself.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I drive past quite often and it looks like nothing is open yet. Someone on Twitter mentioned November 26 as D-day, but that could be a rumour. The company are also saying end of 2013.

Ikea finally coming to Cairo - Emirates 24/7


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

The kidszania is open now. The ikea and the rest is due to open on the 26th of November as previously mentioned. However ...... Maybe it will be egyptian time?! Who knows? Will be interesting to see what it's like down there......and if they do meatballs ;0)2


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tracyc11 said:


> The kidszania is open now. The ikea and the rest is due to open on the 26th of November as previously mentioned. However ...... Maybe it will be egyptian time?! Who knows? Will be interesting to see what it's like down there......and if they do meatballs ;0)2




In Glasgow if you arrive and have breakfast and show a valid bus ticket you get a pound off or something like that, my old aunt goes all the time just for breakfast lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ikea store walk, Braehead, Glasgow
Probably the most popular weekend walk in Scotland, the IKEA store route is undertaken by countless couples and families throughout the year. For this reason it is best undertaken midweek. This route takes you past the 9,500 strangely named items, guides you through the labyrinth of the Marketplace and Warehouse and shows you how to dodge the frighteningly cheap hotdogs near the exit. Additional fitness will be gained from assembling the flat pack once home.

TERRAIN
Excellent underfoot conditions - including carpet; mostly level, with some stairs. Although waymarked with yellow feet on the floor, care is needed with navigation as it is easy to become disorientated.

PUBLIC TRANSPORT
Public transport is available to Braehead shopping centre. The car park would then need to be crossed on foot - this is so large that an extra 1km each way may need to be added to the distance.

The above is a tongue in cheek post by walk the highlands lol


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

tracyc11 said:


> The kidszania is open now. The ikea and the rest is due to open on the 26th of November as previously mentioned. However ...... Maybe it will be egyptian time?! Who knows? Will be interesting to see what it's like down there......and if they do meatballs ;0)2


It'll be a bleeding nightmare, that's what. I expect traffic jams the likes of which humankind has never seen before (not even in Cairo)...and they'll serve kofta with ketchup


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Big sign up opposite Katameya downtown saying 26 Nov 2013 opening date

we can only hope


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Big sign up opposite Katameya downtown saying 26 Nov 2013 opening date
> 
> we can only hope


Yes, I saw that last night. Unfortunately no work has been done on improving access to the area, so I expect chaos in and around it, being next to the ring rd and all.


----------

